# Help! Spitting out seeds?



## immorgan

After Stormy eats he has always yawned or whatever, to adjust his crop I think? I'm writing this in a rush. I don't know.
But just now he started doing so very violently. He bobbed his head, stuck out his tongue and spit out seeds. I don't think he's vomiting because it's whole seeds. 
He shook his head and spit out a ton of seeds all over the place. What was this? What was he doing?
I thought he may have been choking but after doing this for about 30 seconds he stopped and went back to eating. Is he just throwing seeds around for the fun of it or is something wrong?
Edit: I got a video because he started doing it again.




what is this - YouTube

You can't really see the seeds coming up but you can hear them hit the bars and the floor.
Right after this he went and ate again.


----------



## aluz

Unfortunately, your Stormy has vomited. Your description fits perfectly for this, vomited seeds can very well be undigested as in whole.
How is Stormy doing now, is he fluffed up and sleepy? If he has another vomiting spell or you notice a change on his droppings, energy levels and appetite, then it would be best to have him seen by an avian vet specialist.

I hope your Stormy feels better soon!

EDIT: I have just seen your video and it further proves that Stormy was vomiting.


----------



## immorgan

aluz said:


> Unfortunately, your Stormy has vomited. Your description fits perfectly for this, vomited seeds can very well be undigested as in whole.
> How is Stormy doing now, is he fluffed up and sleepy? If he has another vomiting spell or you notice a change on his droppings, energy levels and appetite, then it would be best to have him seen by an avian vet specialist.
> 
> I hope your Stormy feels better soon!


He did it twice, both times directly after eating. Then he went and ate again and didn't vomit this time. After eating he went and played for a few minutes, ate again and went back to playing. He hasn't vomited since.
He is kind of fluffed up, but it doesn't seem like an abnormal amount. His energy is the same and he's letting me pet him and hold him.
His droppings look normal.
I'm so worried


----------



## immorgan

10 minutes after the second time vomiting and he is starting to fall asleep. 
Do I take him to the vet now? I really don't want something to happen to him 
Edit: I called the nearest avian vet to me and made an emergency appointment. He isn't my usual vet, but my preferred vet is a couple hours away and I just want to have him looked at ASAP. My appointment is in an hour, I'll post updates 
I'm so worried about my baby


----------



## aluz

It's good that despite being a little sick, Stormy is still playful, most likely the ailment is on the very early stages. 
Given the fact he had two isolated vomiting episodes, booking an appointment with the avian vet would be the best course of action, so that Stormy is properly examined, diagnosed and treated. This will also give you some peace of mind. 

I'm wishing your Stormy a steady and full recovery. 

EDIT: I have now seen your latest update and I hope all goes well at the vet's. I know it's difficult, but try to be calm. :hug:


----------



## immorgan

Thank you, I'm in the waiting room of the vet now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*It's very likely that little Stormy has a crop infection.

You've done well in getting him to an Avian Vet right away.
Crop infections are treatable with the proper antibiotics.

I'm sending lots of love and healing energy to little Stormy and will be looking forward to your update after you see the vet with him. :hug:*


----------



## Birdbaby

Big Hugs! I'm anxiously awaiting results. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## immorgan

Thanks everyone.
We just got home from the vet and I have to say I am extremely displeased with this vet. First of all, he was extremely critical of how I am caring for Stormy, saying, quote, "there is no excuse for him not to be fully tamed at this point. Clearly you're not cut out for the amount of work a bird takes" and he went on to talk to me as if I was stupid and/or knew nothing about birds. He was adamant that Stormy is a girl because of his purplish cere. I don't trust this vets knowledge.

Then, after the physical examination of Stormy, the vet let him go! Stormy is fully flighted and he began to fly around the room (and the door to the waiting room was open!!) and Stormy flew straight into the window! I told the vet to put him back in the cage and he laughed, saying Stormy would be fine. I was mad, and I caught Stormy and put him back in the cage before he hurt himself.

The vet gave me medicine to dissolve in Stormy's water but I don't know if I want to give it to him. Based on the rest of the vet visit, I don't fully trust his prescription. Additionally, he didn't tell me what the medicine even was, but I saw the bottle said "Aconitum napellus." The packaging says Nux/Acon 200c. Does anybody know what this is? Should I give it to Stormy?

















I'm going to call my regular avian vet and get their opinion on the prescription, but I can't take Stormy in today.


----------



## fatmaguler

immorgan said:


> Thanks everyone.
> We just got home from the vet and I have to say I am extremely displeased with this vet. First of all, he was extremely critical of how I am caring for Stormy, saying, quote, "there is no excuse for him not to be fully tamed at this point. Clearly you're not cut out for the amount of work a bird takes" and he went on to talk to me as if I was stupid and/or knew nothing about birds. He was adamant that Stormy is a girl because of his purplish cere. I don't trust this vets knowledge.
> 
> Then, after the physical examination of Stormy, the vet let him go! Stormy is fully flighted and he began to fly around the room (and the door to the waiting room was open!!) and Stormy flew straight into the window! I told the vet to put him back in the cage and he laughed, saying Stormy would be fine. I was mad, and I caught Stormy and put him back in the cage before he hurt himself.
> 
> The vet gave me medicine to dissolve in Stormy's water but I don't know if I want to give it to him. Based on the rest of the vet visit, I don't fully trust his prescription. Additionally, he didn't tell me what the medicine even was, but I saw the bottle said "Aconitum napellus." The packaging says Nux/Acon 200c. Does anybody know what this is? Should I give it to Stormy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to call my regular avian vet and get their opinion on the prescription, but I can't take Stormy in today.


Although i'm not familiar with the medication you got for your bird, I feel bad you had to go through this. The vet should of handled the situation professionally! I would have lost it if he/she just let my bird go from his/her hand. inch: I'm sure more knowledgeable members will guide you but I suggest you still take a second opinion with your original vet...


----------



## Birdbaby

Oh dear! Sounds horrible  I hope you can talk to your regular vet soon.


----------



## immorgan

Well, we were able to figure out the medicine is Nux Vomica and it is pretty common for digestive issues, including vomiting. I decided to give Stormy the medicine now that I know what it is, but I still plan on talking to my regular vet over the phone.


----------



## StarlingWings

Morgan, I'm so sorry that Stormy is ill! I definitely agree that that vet was sketchy, the way he treated you was not at all respectful and I'm sorry you and Stormy had to go through that. 

I would actually call your vet and ask him if s/he would recommend giving him the medicine first, s/he may have another recommendation or s/he may approve it, which would ease your worries about giving it to him. 

Best wishes and I hope that Stormy feels better soon!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Morgan,

Please do contact your regular Avian Vet as soon as possible.

There is absolutely no excuse for the vet you saw to have had the attitude he did. To allow Stormy to fly free with the door to the waiting room open and then laugh when Stormy flew into the window is unforgivable. 
If that Vet Clinic has a website, I would suggest you go on-line and give a full review of the type service they give.

It concerns me that you saw "Aconitum napellus" on the bottle. That is a herb also known as monk's-hood, aconite, and/or wolfsbane. While I believe homeopathic remedies are often a good choice, I would definitely want a second opinion from your regular Avian Vet.

Did the vet you saw do any tests for a bacterial crop infection?*


----------



## immorgan

FaeryBee said:


> *Morgan,
> 
> Please do contact your regular Avian Vet as soon as possible.
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse for the vet you saw to have had the attitude he did. To allow Stormy to fly free with the door to the waiting room open and then laugh when Stormy flew into the window is unforgivable.
> If that Vet Clinic has a website, I would suggest you go on-line and give a full review of the type service they give.
> 
> It concerns me that you saw "Aconitum napellus" on the bottle. That is a herb also known as monk's-hood, aconite, and/or wolfsbane. While I believe homeopathic remedies are often a good choice, I would definitely want a second opinion from your regular Avian Vet.
> 
> Did the vet you saw do any tests for a bacterial crop infection?*


I also thought it was wolfsbane, which I thought wasn't good for birds. I called my regular vet and she was able to do a phone consultation and she said that the medicine is fine to give to him, because even if it doesn't help, it shouldn't have any negative side effects.
I gave an online review and told my friends who have birds about this vet. If anyone here is from Washington: DO NOT go to Dr. Yearout in Marysville. 
He didn't do any tests, just a regular physical. One positive thing from this is Stormy is a perfect weight, which is good given the fact that he was vomiting.

Edit: the vet even charged me to remove Stormy's leg band. I didn't even ask him to remove it, he offered to! He charged me $12 to remove it. While this is a small amount of money, I still find it weird that he charged for this when I didn't even bring it up, nor was it the reason Stormy was there.
I am glad it was removed though, because the skin underneath it was getting irritated.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm glad you've checked about the Nux Vomica with your regular Avian Vet. :thumbsup:

My Avian Vet charged quite a bit more than $12 to remove a leg band.  However, at least I had asked for the band to be removed.

At least Stormy's band is off now and you won't have to worry about skin irritation or the band being caught on anything.

Wishing your little guy a full and speedy recovery. :hug:*


----------



## immorgan

After posting the review online, the vet called me to discuss what I had wrote.
I unfortunately have pretty bad social anxiety issues, so that wasn't a fun phone conversation for me to have 
Now I'm worried I've overreacted and the vet visit wasn't really terrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

Morgan, don't worry :hug: 

You did the right thing--the vet had no business treating a patient/customer like that. I hope that they see that no action goes unnoticed. I hope the phone call wasn't too bad and they understand that it was not right for them to treat you like that. If you felt uncomfortable during the vet visit then they had every right to hear why. :thumbsup: 

Well done on posting the review!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Morgan,

Posting the review was the right thing to do.

I certainly hope the vet did not try to intimidate you during the phone call!  I suppose he made excuses for his behavior.

It is important that businesses recognize the way they treat their customers/clients is not something they should take lightly.*


----------



## Cody

What a horrible experience, I would also be very upset about the way the vet handled things. In my experience when I have taken birds in because of vomiting the vet has done a crop swab and a fecal exam to determine if there is any bacteria that is out control. If there is a bacterial issue causing the vomiting I don't think the homeopathic remedy will suffice. I have also been given a medicine that stopped the vomiting but it was not a homeopathic remedy. Hope Stormy feels better soon.


----------



## immorgan

Thanks everybody. Stormy is feeling better today and so am I  hopefully everything is okay now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm

I'm so glad Stormy (and you) are feeling better. He's a little trooper!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Morgan,

I'm glad both Stormy and you are feeling better.

However, I'm really wondering if the vet you saw did any test for bacterial infection?*


----------



## immorgan

FaeryBee said:


> *Morgan,
> 
> I'm glad both Stormy and you are feeling better.
> 
> However, I'm really wondering if the vet you saw did any test for bacterial infection?*


No, he didn't. Stormy is acting completely normal today, eating, drinking, playing.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks for that information, Morgan.
I hope Stormy continues to feel well. :fingerx:*


----------



## CharlieBirb

What type of practice is the vet in?? Is he with a company, or does he own his own business? If he is with a company such as Banfield Pet Hospitals, I would contact whoever is his supervisor, another vet in the practice, or someone at corporate. You should file a formal complaint. If a human doctor treated a patient like that they are risking a lawsuit, so an animal doctor should face punishment as well. No matter what business you are in, it is wrong to treat a customer with anything put respect. Hope everything keeps going well with your budgie friend!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I looked at the website for the vet you visited and see that he is not a certified Avian Vet and advertises his clinic as "Alternative Veterinary Medicine" and "Holistic Animal Care".

These clinic listed below have certified Avian Vets - perhaps one of them is closer to you in case of any future emergency situations:

Bellevue Animal Hospital | Mobile Vet Clinic in Lynwood

Bothell, WA Veterinarians | The Center for Bird and Exotic Animal Medicine*


----------



## immorgan

FaeryBee said:


> *I looked at the website for the vet you visited and see that he is not a certified Avian Vet and advertises his clinic as "Alternative Veterinary Medicine" and "Holistic Animal Care".
> 
> These clinic listed below have certified Avian Vets - perhaps one of them is closer to you in case of any future emergency situations:
> 
> Bellevue Animal Hospital | Mobile Vet Clinic in Lynwood
> 
> Bothell, WA Veterinarians | The Center for Bird and Exotic Animal Medicine*


The second vet you listed is the one I usually go to. I took Stormy to the general vet because his assistant is a family friend who owns budgies, so I thought I could trust them 
Dr. Yearout is only 15 minutes from home, so ideally he would be my emergency vet but after my experience with Stormy I don't think I'll go back.
I should just stick with the vet I trust


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm glad Stormy is doing much better!  The good thing is that now you know that vet isn't good, if there is an emergency then you won't hesitate to go to your usual vet :thumbsup:


----------

